# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  sanzioni ici per omessa dichiarazione

## frank1

Ho un dubbio in merito all'applicazione delle sanzioni ici inerenti l'omessa dichiarazione ici.
In seguito ad un avviso di accertamento ici anno 2003, il comune ha irrogato solo una sanzione pari a  51,65 più spese di notifica perchè l'imposta era stata regolarmente versata. Andando in Comune ho chiesto la riduzione della sanzione ad un quarto ma mi è stato detto che questo non è possibile perchè il regolamento comunale prevedeva il versamento della sanzione minima di  51,65 anche se dalla riduzione della stessa ad un quarto risultava un importo minore. 
E' giusto quanto affermato dal Comune? Può il comune derogare la legge, che parla di sanzione ridotta ad un quarto se pagata entro il decorso del termine per avviare un ricorso tributario, applicando nuovi limiti minimi di sanzione? 
Faccio presente che altri contribuenti (che dovevano versare oltre alla suddetta sanzione anche l'imposta non versata nel 2003) hanno avuto tale riduzione poichè il totale da pagare (ICI + sanzione) superava l'importo di  51.65. 
Inoltre su internet ho notato che altri comuni nel loro regolamento parlano di sanzione, per la suddetta omissione di  51 ridotta ad  12,75 se pagata entro i termini sopracitati.
Grazie e porgo cordilai saluti.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> E' giusto quanto affermato dal Comune? Può il comune derogare la legge, che parla di sanzione ridotta ad un quarto se pagata entro il decorso del termine per avviare un ricorso tributario, applicando nuovi limiti minimi di sanzione?

  Così, sembra proprio che abbia torto.
Ma che vuoi fare ricorso per 51 euro ?

----------


## frank1

Sicuramente non conviene far ricorso, ma la mia era una delucidazione per poter rispondere in maniera corretta agli impiegati comunali che sembra dettino legge. 
Grazie mille.

----------


## nor

> Sicuramente non conviene far ricorso, ma la mia era una delucidazione per poter rispondere in maniera corretta agli impiegati comunali che sembra dettino legge. 
> Grazie mille.

  Bisognerebbe che pagassero di tasca loro quando sbagliano, e vedi che detterebbero meno legge...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Sicuramente non conviene far ricorso, ma la mia era una delucidazione per poter rispondere in maniera corretta agli impiegati comunali che sembra dettino legge. 
> Grazie mille.

  
..... i quali sicuramente ti diranno "Lei ha ragione, ma che vuole farci, non dipende da noi..." 
Risposta alla quale io preferirei il silenzio.  :Mad:

----------


## nor

> ..... i quali sicuramente ti diranno "Lei ha ragione, ma che vuole farci, non dipende da noi..." 
> Risposta alla quale io preferirei il silenzio.

  Pensa che a me, dietro mia obiezione che l'accertamento in rettifica 2003 fosse scaduto  al 31.12.08 non hanno nemmeno dato tale risposta, ma hanno detto: "&#232; cos&#236; come diciamo noi". Io ho risposto: "Allora mi spiega perch&#232;? Mi indichi il criterio o le norme da cui trae questo ragionamento" 
E loro: "facciamo dappertutto cos&#236;, le norme non le guardo nemmeno perch&#232; &#232; cos&#236;." 
Bell'espletamento dell'onere della prova per la P.A.! .... :Confused:  :EEK!: 
Adesso preparo una richiesta di autotutela, poi vediamo cosa rispondono a scripta manent.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Bell'espletamento dell'onere della prova per la P.A.! ....
> Adesso preparo una richiesta di autotutela, poi vediamo cosa rispondono a scripta manent.

  Non è certo un impiegatuccio che deve dare l'inere della prova.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Fai l'autotutela e prepara il ricorso !

----------


## frank1

Vi aggiorno sugli ultimi deliri del mio comune (oltre a quello della mancata riduzione delle sanzioni a 1/4 se la somma da versare non supera la somma di € 51,65).
Ho saputo che nei casi in cui il comune riconosce il proprio errore, e quindi annulla l'avviso di accertamento ICI inviato, gli impiegati stanno comunicando che occorrer&#224; versare comunque la somma di € 5.16 per i diritti di notifica del suddetto avviso annullato. Secondo voi &#232; normale tutto questo?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Vi aggiorno sugli ultimi deliri del mio comune (oltre a quello della mancata riduzione delle sanzioni a 1/4 se la somma da versare non supera la somma di  51,65).
> Ho saputo che nei casi in cui il comune riconosce il proprio errore, e quindi annulla l'avviso di accertamento ICI inviato, gli impiegati stanno comunicando che occorrerà versare comunque la somma di  5.16 per i diritti di notifica del suddetto avviso annullato. Secondo voi è normale tutto questo?

  Cosa importa sapere la nostra opinione ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## frank1

Definizione di forum: "Il Forum è uno spazio virtuale di interazione asincrona  nel quale più soggetti appostano messaggi in relazione alle tematiche proposte. ......  il mezzo si presta ad un approfondimento dei temi, oltre che ad uno scambio di idee e opinioni." :Smile:

----------


## nor

> Vi aggiorno sugli ultimi deliri del mio comune (oltre a quello della mancata riduzione delle sanzioni a 1/4 se la somma da versare non supera la somma di € 51,65).
> Ho saputo che nei casi in cui il comune riconosce il proprio errore, e quindi annulla l'avviso di accertamento ICI inviato, gli impiegati stanno comunicando che occorrer&#224; versare comunque la somma di € 5.16 per i diritti di notifica del suddetto avviso annullato. Secondo voi &#232; normale tutto questo?

  Secondo me no. Se il comune sbaglia perch&#232; il contribuente deve sostenere i costi per l'annullamento di un atto? Allora io a quel punto cito in giudizio il responsabile del procedimento per il male operato a mio danno e per il tempo perso. Poi vediamo. 
Nel tuo caso sarebbero costi di notifica, che a mio parere non sono dovuti, ma se loro dicono di s&#236; non c'&#232; modo di risolverla, visto che per 5 euro non ci va nessuno in giudizio e non si sapr&#224; mai chi ha ragione. 
Dunque a quel punto se non li vuoi pagare per principio allora tantovale fissare un appuntamento e ritirare l'atto brevi manu di persona in comune dal funzionario responsabile e via.. cos&#236; non &#232; dovuta alcuna notifica (e spesa) a casa tua. 
Stamattina ero in comune per una questione ici (mia, visto che sono privato e non commercialista) e ne ho sentite di cotte e di crude: leggi implicitamente abrogate che sono resuscitate, guardacaso perch&#232; favorevoli alla P.A.; leggi nuove a favore del contribuente che invece sono ignorate in favore di quelle pi&#249; vecchie, tassi d'interesse pi&#249; alti, anni prescritti richiesti con insistenza ai limiti dell'operato con colpa grave etc...
Ho rilevato gli errori e guardacaso erano tutti errori a mio sfavore, mai loro.
Ma guarda che combinazione: mai una volta che sbaglino a loro danno eh!? 
Io mi chiedo quand'&#232; che arriver&#224; una rivoluzione, perch&#232; ne abbiamo tutti le p... piene.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Definizione di forum: "Il Forum è uno spazio virtuale di interazione asincrona  nel quale più soggetti appostano messaggi in relazione alle tematiche proposte. ......  il mezzo si presta ad un approfondimento dei temi, oltre che ad uno scambio di idee e opinioni."

  Quello che intendevo dire, è che la nostra opinione, in merito al tuo caso, lascia un po' il tempo che trova, a meno che tu non voglia fare ricorso per 5,16 euro. 
ciao

----------


## frank1

Grazie mille per la risposta.

----------


## fabioalessandro

se il comune sbaglia viene annullato l'intero atto comprensivo di spese di notifica
certo che il ricorso in c.t.p. ti costa di più delle 5
al massimo chiedi in caso di vittoria il pagamento delle spese processuali al comune ma un ricorso di 5 in vita mia non l'ho mai visto

----------

